# Attention Youtubers.....Video Contest



## Scoope (Oct 19, 2010)

You might want to add if you are limiting your entries to the USA or not?


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Scoope said:


> You might want to add if you are limiting your entries to the USA or not?


 
No it's really for anybody who wants to join


----------



## Scoope (Oct 19, 2010)

ah - thats good!


----------

